# The G.....



## riverrunnerga (Nov 12, 2017)

So I will make this clear off the bat.....NO IM NOT looking for advice or coordinates but I am going to Mud Creek this upcoming Jan but need to contact someone about regs....anyone help me with this info or even website? thanks and good luck to all next weekend!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 12, 2017)

By jan you wont need any regs cause you gona be fishin or sight seein.  LOLOOLOL  you just need the wma map and sign off on it other than that its the same as here. unless things have changed. pick up the map at Walmart in Decatur.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 12, 2017)

I wouldn't ask for legal advice on a public forum. I suggest calling Alabama DNR with any questions, because they would be the ones enforcing the laws and writing tickets.


----------



## castandblast (Nov 13, 2017)

Gaducker said:


> By jan you wont need any regs cause you gona be fishin or sight seein.  LOLOOLOL  you just need the wma map and sign off on it other than that its the same as here. unless things have changed. pick up the map at Walmart in Decatur.



I heard some rumors that there are a few changes this year. Can't put boats in before 3, 25 shell limit, and WMA open on Wed and Sat.  I haven't read this my self, but have heard it from others. As said above, I'd make a call before you go. I've been checked quite a few times on the river system in my years.


----------



## HookinLips (Nov 13, 2017)

I agree with RNelson because what GADucker says is "all you need" isn't true. You also need to purchase the wma permit which is $17.00 I believe and there are other rules like castandblast said that you will need to be aware of so this is the last place I would ask questions like this.


----------



## riverrunnerga (Nov 13, 2017)

castandblast said:


> I heard some rumors that there are a few changes this year. Can't put boats in before 3, 25 shell limit, and WMA open on Wed and Sat.  I haven't read this my self, but have heard it from others. As said above, I'd make a call before you go. I've been checked quite a few times on the river system in my years.



Yes I have read this myself last night. 25 shell limit and don't launch before 2 a.m. I also read where the permit is only a wma map print out and have to sign. But I will definitely call today to get the facts. Thanks


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 13, 2017)

HookinLips said:


> I agree with RNelson because what GADucker says is "all you need" isn't true. You also need to purchase the wma permit which is $17.00 I believe and there are other rules like castandblast said that you will need to be aware of so this is the last place I would ask questions like this.



Just as here in ga you need a wma stamp to hunt a wma, everybody aught to know that.  But you need the map signed because it has all the wma specific rules on it so you cant say I DIDNT KNOW THAT RULE.  YOU need all the same stuff that you need here come on GUY.

I aint hunted over there in a dogs age so yea go call the man and ask them.  I know one thing, yall can have that place its a zoo son.


----------



## HookinLips (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't assume anyone knows anything on here.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 14, 2017)

HookinLips said:


> I don't assume anyone knows anything on here.




That's always the best course of action..


----------



## little rascal (Nov 17, 2017)

*Mud and Raccoon*

(5) It shall be unlawful on Swan Creek, Crow Creek, Mud Creek and Raccoon Creek AREAS:



       (a)   For any person to leave his vehicle parked at the approved launching sites.  Hunters must use the designated parking areas.  However, handicapped persons with approved handicapped vehicles may be parked at the designated handicap parking location at the main launch only.



       (b)  For any person to excavate, to hunt or attempt to hunt from any dugCensored-out or excavated area.

 (6) The following shall apply to the dewatering sloughs on Swan Creek, Mud Creek and Raccoon Creek AREAS:



       (a)   All boats and/or boat blinds used in the harvest of waterfowl on said dewatering sloughs shall be launched and removed daily or shall be floated to an approved launching site for overnight mooring. [For the Swan Creek AREA, see (8).]



       (b)  It shall be unlawful for any person to use commercial fishing gear within said dewatering units from November 1 through January 31 of each fiscal year.

       (c)   Temporary blinds may be used for one day only.  All such blinds, except boat blinds, left in said areas for more than one day shall be disposed of as deemed advisable by the Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries Division of the Department of Conservation and Natural Resources.



       (d)  The use of permanent blinds constructed with building material, flooring and/or flotation materials shall be prohibited  in, or within 150 yards of, the Mud Creek and Raccoon Creek dewatering units.



       (e)   It shall be unlawful for any person using waterfowl decoys in the Mud Creek and Raccoon Creek dewatering units to leave said decoys overnight.  In addition, all unauthorized activity is prohibited from the herein mentioned dewatering units; from 7:00 PM to 2:00 AM during the period of Nov. 1 – Feb. 15; and, 48 hours prior to waterfowl season openings.



       (f)   It shall be unlawful to use airboats.



       (g)  It shall be unlawful to hunt waterfowl in Mud Creek (Wannville) and Raccoon Creek dewatering units, and Crow Creek AREAS on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays, excepted for the last two weeks of waterfowl season.  All activity in the Mud Creek (Wannville), Raccoon Creek dewatering units, and Crow Creek AREAS is prohibited on those days unless authorized by WFF personnel.



       (h)  It shall be unlawful to hunt waterfowl in Swan Creek WMA on Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays, except for the last two weeks of waterfowl season.  All activity in the Swan Creek WMA dewatering unit is prohibited on those days unless authorized by WFF personnel.



       (i)   It shall be unlawful to have more than 25 shotgun shells per hunter in possession while hunting waterfowl on all Jackson County Waterfowl Management Areas (Crow Creek, Mud Creek and Raccoon Creek), Swan Creek WMA and Mallard-Fox AREAS. 



       (j)   It shall be unlawful to use gasoline-powered motors in Mud Creek (Wannville) dewatering unit and Raccoon Creek dewatering unit (North of Hwy 117).



       (k)  It shall be unlawful to launch any vessel in Mud Creek (Wannville) and Raccoon Creek dewatering units and Crow Creek WMA prior to 2:00 AM daily.  All hunters preparing to hunt waterfowl are not allowed in the water prior to 2:00 AM daily.



(7) It shall be unlawful to operate airboats and air-cooled motors (go-devil type motors) on those portions of Crow Creek and North Sauty Refuges lying north of U.S. Hwy 72 and the Green Tree Reservoir on Mud Creek from November 1 to April 30 of each year.


----------

